

“Week of Scala” with Manning Publications - Scala books 50% off - wiradikusuma
http://blog.typesafe.com/week-of-scala-with-manning-publications

======
rtpg
Scala is definitely worth the time to learn properly, in my opinion. The
convenience features are pretty good, and its a lot more usable than other FP
languages due to the fact that you can "opt into" java-style code when it
feels necessary.

I can't quite vouch for Odersky's "Programming in Scala", however. For
something presented much like the definitive source, it never went into the
edge cases, and the chapters get smaller and smaller. The chapter on parsing
is woefully incomplete, failing to explain how to use the base feature set
apart from recognising a grammar (no info on usage). Explanations on certain
things like implicits also left something to be desired.

These books might be good though.

------
pan69
I love Scala but I'm sick and tired of all these MEAP books, they never seem
to finish them (or maybe that's my imagination).

